

Do we stop caring about popular music in our 30s? - sarahf
https://medium.com/cuepoint/do-we-stop-caring-about-popular-music-in-our-30s-372b87cf9fd7

======
MichaelCrawford
Not me - I'm 51.

In some ways I've very picky about my music, but in other ways I have very
wide-ranging tastes.

I listen to [http://www.radioparadise.com/](http://www.radioparadise.com/)
with a text file open, then write down the artists I like, and their albums.
That is, I don't buy just one track, I always buy a complete CD, as I commonly
find that I like tracks that don't get airplay.

